# roots browning



## tomato farmer (May 27, 2009)

I have a ebb and flow set up... for the first three weeks roots were bright white looking healthy and growing fast. they were growing out of the netted pot and into the tray itself. In the last few days, they have been slightly browning and shortening as if they are dying off. the only thing i think it could be is the reservoir had some slimy floaties in it. water was changed about a week and a half ago. plants are still growing fairly quick though. should i be concerned


----------



## StoneyBud (May 27, 2009)

tomato farmer said:
			
		

> I have a ebb and flow set up... for the first three weeks roots were bright white looking healthy and growing fast. they were growing out of the netted pot and into the tray itself. In the last few days, they have been slightly browning and shortening as if they are dying off. the only thing i think it could be is the reservoir had some slimy floaties in it. water was changed about a week and a half ago. plants are still growing fairly quick though. should i be concerned


If your roots were buried in the media correctly, you wouldn't even be able to see them. If you can see them, then something isn't right.

No light should ever hit the roots, for any reason.

How is it that you can see them?


----------



## tomato farmer (Jun 2, 2009)

out of the bottom of the netted pots, they were growing out of it and into the channels of the tray. I do not have a lid or sheeting over the top of the tray, should i get one?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah a lid sounds like it would help.
I have noticed though if roots start to grow out of a pot they die off so it could be normal as long as there healthy at the pot.
I know they dont like light anyways so lid would be good


----------



## dirtysox (Jun 2, 2009)

i heard hygrozyme turns them brown too, are you using that?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

A couple of root stims do that too


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 2, 2009)

The plants in my tray are doing the same thing but the plants are looking good and the buds are putting on weight, so i think thats just what happens in ebb and flow. The set-ups that ive seen at the hydro store are the same way.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 2, 2009)

tomato farmer said:
			
		

> out of the bottom of the netted pots, they were growing out of it and into the channels of the tray. I do not have a lid or sheeting over the top of the tray, should i get one?


Yes. The roots should not be in the light. Occasionally, for brief periods required to change solutions or provide maintenance, it's ok, but not for extended periods.

The roots need to stay in darkness and in a high humidity environment.

If you posted some photos, it would help.


----------



## D3 (Jun 3, 2009)

No light to roots & ad some peroxide.


----------

